# Leggings / Tights do you wear them



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

In my younger days all I ever wore were Levis but now they just aren't comfortable to me.
In the summer I wear shorts and when it gets cooler I wear leggings with a large sweat shirt or sweater.
My son says leggings are for "young thangs" with "twerkin butts" but I really don't care. That's what I'm comfy in. 
I am 5'6" 140# 59 years old. 
What do you think?


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

SpringCrkAromas said:


> In my younger days all I ever wore were Levis but now they just aren't comfortable to me.
> In the summer I wear shorts and when it gets cooler I wear leggings with a large sweat shirt or sweater.
> My son says leggings are for "young thangs" with "twerkin butts" but I really don't care. That's what I'm comfy in.
> I am 5'6" 140# 59 years old.
> What do you think?


I think you are a young person.  Wear what you like. Wear jeans around the farm. I wear dress pants and dress shirt when I go to town, etc. No tie.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

You should wear what's comfortable for you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

As long as my shirt/sweater/tunic covers my fanny, I wear them occasionally in cooler weather.

I worry that ladies with ample behinds don’t realize how leggings reveal their assets if their top doesn’t cover the bottom.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Nah I'm a jeans woman


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

simply learn how to twerk and all will be good .


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

But I don't have a twerk butt so it just looks stupid.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

The first part of my opinion is that you should wear whatever you like and feel comfortable in. However the second part of my opinion is that nearly no one looks good in leggings, even the young. They accentuate the negative and ignore the positive. I am and have always been a jeans person but not the kind that strangle you from below. Baggy and comfortable.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have no butt, literally flat as cardboard :-(


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I love leggins!! Super comfy and you can dress them up or down. Make sure they're thick enough material that you can't see thru them and make sure your top covers your bum and isn't form fitting. My winter ones that I get to wear for the 3 days of winter that it's actually cool enough to wear them, are similar to English riding pants. Wear what is comfortable and makes you happy no matter your age or body type!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> Nah I'm a jeans woman


You can still wear leggins...long flannel shirt buttoned 3/4 of the way up from the bottom, tank underneath, boots. So cute and booty not required!


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

Those are what I mainly wear in the fall and winter with boots. I wear long tops or sweaters.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i wear them in fall or winter when I dress up with skirt and boots


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I wear these in the winter

https://www.sitkagear.com/products/mens/merino-core-lightweight-bottom/optifade-subalpine


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> I wear these in the winter
> 
> https://www.sitkagear.com/products/mens/merino-core-lightweight-bottom/optifade-subalpine


So you must for sure wave a twerkin booty, right? (Sorry...I couldn't resist!!)


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

I like tights under a dress in winter. Much too hot in summer. I see women from 19-80 wearing leggings with a t-shirt and most look pretty bad, especially in the back. If so many look that frightening in them, I'm sure not going to ever wear them except under regular clothes. They just aren't pants, no matter what those ladies think.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't have any "tight britches". I always wear Key,Or Liberty, bib overalls. And the Swedes can see that I am not from around here. Especially when I get to talkin' lol. But in Europe, tight britches are the rage/fashion, everybody wears them -young and old! And people are skinny-lot's of under-eaters, and vegans*


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

I wear leggings under skirts and dresses in the winter. And under my snow pants. And to bed. And just around the house. But in the summer - no no no - too hot. summer is for sundresses.

I agree with others about covering your backside for modesty's sake. Or maybe you don't mind if people are looking. That's okay too....everyone should really just do their own thing and the rest of us shouldn't have a care about it.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

My optometrist advised against it as it causes cross eyes and as a male role model I am not wearing them unless I am the catcher in a court de ballet maybe swine lake --- excuse the faux-pas Swan Lake.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my heavens. talk about letting it all hang out! I wish the woman I saw this morning had put on tights, leggings or something. I met her going into the grocery store. she must have been 250-300. she would have made 4 of me. top just above her waist and bikini bottoms. I didn't know they made them big enough. course they weren't . stuff was hanging out all over. my god I know this is the hottest summer on record for Nova Scotia but she could have had on a fairly long top. just something that can't be unseen. ~Georgia


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

I would wear leggings if I could, I think with the right tops or sweaters they are very cute. However, that being said. I wear dresses 24/7. Even working in the garden.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I wear sweat pants when Im fighting, and in winter. Does that count? lol


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sweatpants are lovely and warm and generally of a loose cut and fit. I think both are best suited for homewear. I have seen men wearing sweat pants who apparently do not know what the waist cord is for and thus expose far toooooo much belly and bum. Did see one man wearing a leather belt to hold up his sweatpants.

We all have our clothing preferences and prejudices. My biggest despise is wife beater t -shirts.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I lived in Arizona I had a neighbor who wore red long johns with a trap door. He wore them when it was ten degrees, and when it was one hundred and ten degrees. The only change he made from summer to winter was denim shirts to wool shirts. I am not tough enough to wear long johns year around. But, leggings are underwear, and I don't go out in my underwear. Sometimes when I go to the supermarket to buy food, I just turn around and leave. I can't look at that and buy food at the same time.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

newfieannie said:


> stuff was hanging out all over


Ugg, I think I just that is the most mentally disgusting picture and I think I am having WalMart flashbacks.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Danskin tights. I live in them. Light enough to stay cool for working, and I can hop on pony without changing. Long socks to try to tick-proof myself as much as possible. Ticks are especially bad this year.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

You do you. I'm wearing a of pair black ponte pants to dinner tonight, the only thing that makes them not leggings is that they have faux pockets. I'm dressing them up with a silk 3/4 length sleeve tee and a statement necklace.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

OMG. Sounds nice. I am not good at that type of gussying up.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Leggings? Aren't that the ones where you literally can read her wishes from her lips?
No-go for outside public...no matter which age are shape.
Same with flip flops, white socks in bathing shoes or how ever you call those Styrofoam like light ones, baggie jeans or look out underwear. or muffin head tight jeans/pants hahaha...there is proper clothing out there for every size...and if you are a 45 > dont look for thongs please


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

newfieannie said:


> my heavens. talk about letting it all hang out! I wish the woman I saw this morning had put on tights, leggings or something. I met her going into the grocery store. she must have been 250-300. she would have made 4 of me. top just above her waist and bikini bottoms. I didn't know they made them big enough. course they weren't . stuff was hanging out all over. my god I know this is the hottest summer on record for Nova Scotia but she could have had on a fairly long top. just something that can't be unseen. ~Georgia


For some reason, that website "People of Walmart" just popped into my head.



FarmboyBill said:


> I wear sweat pants when Im fighting, and in winter. Does that count? lol


Not quite the same.

I just noticed that this thread is in Singletree. Sorry again if I'm not supposed to be posting here. I usually scan the recent topics on the right sidebar and forget to see what section it's in.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FreeRange said:


> For some reason, that website "People of Walmart" just popped into my head.
> 
> 
> Not quite the same.
> ...


Happens all the time. Heck, some people who are no longer single post here regularly, and they are welcome.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

4tu said:


> Ugg, I think I just that is the most mentally disgusting picture and I think I am having WalMart flashbacks.


well you know I have heard about the things they say about wm people and I've seen the pictures but I go to wm quite often and I have never seen anything remotely resembling those pics at our wm(and certainly nothing like I saw today at the superstore) most are dressed casual. lot of people wear sweat pants around here men and women.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In a WalMart parking lot in a small Arkansas town, I saw a portly gentleman in a bright blue sweatshirt and matching bright blue leggings. Tight leggings. 

He had no anatomical secrets.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> You do you. I'm wearing a of pair black ponte pants to dinner tonight, the only thing that makes them not leggings is that they have faux pockets. I'm dressing them up with a silk 3/4 length sleeve tee and a statement necklace.


Same as Jeggings kind of?


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

muleskinner2 said:


> When I lived in Arizona I had a neighbor who wore red long johns with a trap door. He wore them when it was ten degrees, and when it was one hundred and ten degrees. The only change he made from summer to winter was denim shirts to wool shirts. I am not tough enough to wear long johns year around. But, leggings are underwear, and I don't go out in my underwear. Sometimes when I go to the supermarket to buy food, I just turn around and leave. I can't look at that and buy food at the same time.


Union suits! I have pink ones with a pic of a moose on the front and the words moose caboose on the flap in the back... theyre very cite! Must be an AZ thing. But I would never wear them in front of anyone outside of family..that parts NOT an AZ thing!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I didn't know they sold them anymore with the flap in the back. last time I saw a pair of those they belonged to my grandfather and he's been gone 50 years.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

newfieannie said:


> I didn't know they sold them anymore with the flap in the back. last time I saw a pair of those they belonged to my grandfather and he's been gone 50 years.


I got mine at one of the many little touristy shops in old town Flagstaff.. .cuz you know how AZ is known for its large moose population.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> Sweatpants are lovely and warm and generally of a loose cut and fit. I think both are best suited for homewear. I have seen men wearing sweat pants who apparently do not know what the waist cord is for and thus expose far toooooo much belly and bum. Did see one man wearing a leather belt to hold up his sweatpants.
> 
> We all have our clothing preferences and prejudices. *My biggest despise is wife beater t -shirts.*


I agree, wife beaters are horrendous. I don't wear tights, never have. Levi's were my defense against the elements for nearly all my life, now that I seldom get passed the porch I wear short pants in the spring, summer, early fall. Reserving long britches for winter months.


----------



## kalmara (Aug 21, 2011)

I sometimes wonder if people look in a mirror before they leave home


----------



## Pschmidt (Dec 31, 2017)

Same height and weight as you. Can't stand jeans anymore either. But, my top must cover my butt, lol. Leggins and a loose top is what I prefer. I'd never get anything done around the hubby if my legging'd rear was always visable, he's pretty fond.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Same as Jeggings kind of?


Kind of. The ponte pants are a double knit that gives them some structure, but they fit like a jegging. Mine come from Target, and they're cheap. The only bad thing about them is they only come in black and navy. https://www.target.com/p/women-s-po...3/-/A-52502360?preselect=52508439#lnk=sametab

My favorite jeggings- high rise jegging at American Eagle, great stretch, very comfortable, and they wear well. Perfect with longer shirts/sweaters in the winter and ankle boots. https://www.ae.com/women-jegging/web/s-cat/20116?cm=sUS-cUSD


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Are they hot...temperature wise?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Are they hot...temperature wise?


They are a bit thick, but do breath. There could be an issue with them in the summer in the hot states.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I heard thru the grapevine this is the good stuff ?

https://shop.lululemon.com/c/women-pants/yoga/_/N-7yhZ1z141d0?Nrpp=9&icid=usa


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> I heard thru the grapevine this is the good stuff ?
> 
> https://shop.lululemon.com/c/women-pants/yoga/_/N-7yhZ1z141d0?Nrpp=9&icid=usa


That's what they say but I refuse to spend more $ on a pair of leggings than what I would spend on a pair of jeans or my Rosie's overalls. Rediculous!


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

Early this summer I asked my oldest dd if she would like some of the loose, flowing type pants I had been seeing in stores. Sent her a pix. She texted back and said no way. Told me to look around and see if anyone was wearing them. So I started looking at pants ladies were wearing, especially ladies her age. Well, she was right, no one was wearing those loose pants and it seemed like everyone in her age rage was wearing yoga pants.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> That's what they say but I refuse to spend more $ on a pair of leggings than what I would spend on a pair of jeans or my Rosie's overalls. Rediculous!



My daughter said the same thing but it's all my niece wears.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Danskins are a pretty close match to that and I pay $12.97 for them at WalMart.

And I just have to share this...


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

The video was hilarious


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't wear leggings and supposed they were to wear under jeans or other outerwear to keep one warm in winter.
I wear Cuddl-Duds under jeans in the cold weather, as they really help keep me warm...and they come in bottom and tops, and all sorts of shapes (v-necks, long sleeves or short, patterned material, even fleece).


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> That's what they say but I refuse to spend more $ on a pair of leggings than what I would spend on a pair of jeans or my Rosie's overalls. Rediculous!


The SoCal Pixie daughter wears Lululemon, and it is expensive, but it wears incredibly well. She is a CrossFitter now but she won Strongman competitions when they lived in Virginia Beach. Her favorite right now is Donuts & Deadlifts. I just bought a gift card from there for her birthday. 

Mr. Pixie has a couple sweatshirts and tanks, he's not much into leggings (although I wouldn't mind), and they truly wear like iron. I do wash them on delicate and hang to dry but all look brand new and most are 3+ years old.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

I wear leggings mostly around the house, but I will wear them with long tops or above the knee dresses. My younger sister reinforced that for me last weekend, by commenting that "those would be cute on you with a longer top." LOL We were just lounging around Mom's house, and my top was about 6 inches above my knees!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as your hiney is covered, who cares? I wear whatever I want to wear, leggings included. (and yes, they are soooo comfortable.)


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I wear sweat pants when doing SCA stuff


----------

